# [SOLVED] Poprawna instalacja Baldur's Gate 2 Tron Bhaala

## Zitan

No właśnie... jak w temacie, zainstalowałem z Wine tzn. uruchomiłem setup w identyczny sposób jak pod Windowsem. Gra szuka 1 płyty, da się to uruchomić BEZ konieczności omijania zabezpieczenia (crack)?.

----------

## unK

Afair trzeba wsadzić drugą płytę, nie pierwszą.

----------

## Zitan

noob ze mnie, ale na swoje usprawiedliwienie dodam że robiłem to po raz pierwszy. Uruchamiamy winecfg i dodajemy napęd CD.

----------

## SlashBeast

To nie problem gentoo, w OTW powinienes zapytac

Pozatym... od wine masz appdb.winehq.org. Wiekszosc gier _NIE_ da sie odpalic bez noCD crackow.

----------

## Yatmai

A swoją drogą, jeśli masz oryginał, to użycie cracka nie jest przestępstwem  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No wlasnie jest, bo w regulaminie zakazane jest 'hakowanie' gry i modyfikacje w jej kodzie a crack najczesciej wlasnie jest zmodowanym exekiem.

----------

